# need a rc drag car pls help



## XxRcNoObxX (Aug 27, 2011)

i need an rc nitro drag racer for $250 or cheaper pls help


----------



## XxRcNoObxX (Aug 27, 2011)

It can be a roller but has to have servos and receiver


----------



## rcbigb (Aug 2, 2009)

You have PM :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy2kid (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a funnycar had bulky 150 etc all you need is a bat..


----------



## NYCDragracer (Jan 31, 2011)

Here.......a bit more then $250 but it will do exactly what you want.

PM for details.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Nice car. How much?


----------



## dancingd (Oct 24, 1998)

bojo said:


> Nice car. How much?


Bojo that won't work on an oval track....


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

dancingd said:


> Bojo that won't work on an oval track....


LOL but would love to have one.


----------

